# #1 Motorola MXL !!! I wish I never saw it



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The #1/100 Motorola MXL is on ebay. It's brand new condition and was never built. And it's my size! It's torture to have such temptation dangling before me.

I would have jumped on this without hesitation months ago.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*What's holding you back?*

It's almost new, lower than list, limited and in your size. You will kick yourself for passing on this one my friend.

I just bought two Merckx's, a steel lugged model and a Domo Team SC in the past 10 days knowing chances of seeing them come up again over the next 5 years is not good.

Buy it, store it and wait. The financial pain will go away as time goes on and then you'll have the bike to enjoy forever.



kdub said:


> The #1/100 Motorola MXL is on ebay. It's brand new condition and was never built. And it's my size! It's torture to have such temptation dangling before me.
> 
> I would have jumped on this without hesitation months ago.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I have to echo boneman's comments.....why not buy this one, swap it out with your frame and then sell the non-#1 frame? I'd be willing to bet you could still fetch the Buy It Now price for your frame, which makes it an even trade, less whatever you pay for shipping. 

It's hard to say how much/if any markup the #1 status will bring a frame, but I'd have to imagine #1 and #100 are slightly more valuable than the other 98.


----------



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Merckx guys,

I asked the e bay seller the real number, 1/100 or 4/100...he answered " only for united states buyers " I think it's not 1/100 but one of the 100. If it is???

Kdub, watch out ! I don't trust him.

joris


----------



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello, 

He ( the seller ) emailed me again, it is number 29/100.

Have a nice day.

Joris.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, $1500.00 is not a bad price with the King headset already installed. Mine cost me a little over $1800.00 with the headset and shipped. Having said that, I think I would rather do what Texbike did. He got a the whole bike - a genuine team bike at that - for $1500.00. I'm going to keep looking for a team bike. Maybe one of Axel's will come around again.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

oh it's only a 29/100.. ok I feel much better now. 

His title was mis-leading .. "1 of 100 MX Leaders".. He just meant it's one of the 100 available.. 


Mine cost me $1950 without headset and free shipping. Then I paid another $145 on taxes on top.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Money well spent.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

yeah there is no regret oin the money spent.

Yesterday I finally took the Merck 1oth anniversary TSX bike out. It rides just as smooth as the MXL. Having both bikes with the same geometry and size is best.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Kdub,

That is a nice bike, but it isn't any better or nicer than the MXL you have. In fact, your MXL may be the hottest one out there! I'm not sure that anyone has put as much thought, time, and love into one of these beasts as you have. It shows!

BTW, I'm glad that you have the 10th Anniversary on the road. It's a sharp looking bike. The fenders give it a very old school, euro style. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Tex for your compliments 

I think Kjmunc should have even a better team appropriate bike than I have once he finishes his built. He went as far as sourcing all the dura ace 8 spd stuff.

I tried to built mine as close to the team bike as possible. I went as far as getting the same Specialized water bottle cages and got the team bottle. Also I just got an Avocet computer recently but couldn't get a red one.. I have to settle with a pink one.

As for the seat.. I was going to source for an Avocet seat with Dura Ace fluted seatpost.. but I just couldn't give up on my Regal as it's much nicer. But everything else it looks pretty close to the real thing. It's so close I sometimes just want to hang the bike up for display than ride it.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Shhhh......I'm trying to keep it quiet until I'm 100% complete :thumbsup: 

Don't worry, as soon as I'm done I'll post pics, and I'm only a couple of parts away. The bike just got bumped down the priority list since we've got a baby on the way and financial aid for school only goes so far! My bike will be on the road by spring for sure though. Stay tuned....


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Congrats on the baby!

what other parts do you need?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I've actually got everything I need minus tires and a few nitpicky details like Avocet computer and NOS 8spd DA rings. 

I'm going with Veloflex (unless I can find a steal on Gommitalia's), and waiting for some funds to build up the wheels (NOS Wolber team rims), so it's really more of a lack of cash flow than a lack of parts at this point.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow! YOu are going for 98% team appropriate.. it would have been 100% had it not been for the stupid treadless fork.

There was a seller who was selling a red avocet 35.. but I was too anxious to wait for the auction to end and bought a blue one he also has that wasn't on ebay. Upon receiving it, I found a crack on the casing and also the buttons weren't functioning too well. Actually I have researched on the Avocet computers, they are really crappy! If you want a reliable computer this isn't it. But for the sake of looks I got one anyway but I don't see myself using for too long. 

anyway I returned that blue avocet 35 in exchange for a pink avocet 40 which has a better built and more water resistant. But it doesn't have customed odometer programming which the 35 has! So I am unable to re-entered the mileage I have already logged in my other computer.

Only buy avocet 30 or 40 that are made in USA.. the newer ones like 35, 45 etc.. are made in China and the built quality is very poor! It would flicker or even fog up if you use it in the rain. Also the buttons don't respond well. It would often require pushing the button a few times to go to the next mode.

I just bought a used 8spd DA 53t ring on ebay.. still waiting for it to arrive. That ring is for my TSX Merckx.

I am using Veloflex Pave.. They are great! I highly recommend them. They have the classic gum/black color.

What seat and seatpost are you using?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the advice on the Avocet. That's one of those things that I'd pick up only if I found it for a few bucks, but I'm definitely not waiting to complete to build just to put a non-functioning computer on there for looks. 

I've got my trusty SSM Regal, white perforated for my saddle. It's got many thousands of miles on it and is broken in just right. I had a 7402 fluted DA post, but I needed more length, so I have a team issue 7410 with the black 'shimano' logo on the shaft.

I'll keep an eye out for the correct 8spd rings, but I'd rather get the wheels built and tires glued, as I can always swap out my existing rings later.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Wanna sell me the fluted DA post? 


The thing about these avocet is you don't find them for only a few bucks.. There seem to still be some demand for them... People are willing to pay decent money for them for some reason.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I would, but another forum-ite beat you to it. I do have another standard 7410 shimano post w/o the shimano logo. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Status check of MX leaders at the Merckx factory*



kdub said:


> The #1/100 Motorola MXL is on ebay. It's brand new condition and was never built. And it's my size! It's torture to have such temptation dangling before me.
> 
> I would have jumped on this without hesitation months ago.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


My wife and I are leaving for Belgium in two weeks. Against my wife's wishes, we plan to visit the Merckx factory for a cursory tour and possible purchase of a new MX Leader if available, maybe there are a few lingering around up in the rafters. Set aside availability, price is also a major consideration, given the current Euro/Dollar exchange rate and the TVA tax of approx. 38 percent added to the transaction. Based on my experiences, the TVA tax is refundable, but it is time intensive (6-8 weeks) and the bank charges an exorbitant fee for processing the international TVA refund check. Additionally, it will be the holiday season and the Merckx factory may be closed. Worst case scenario, I'll post a photo of the building. Best case scenario: King Eddy will be there for a photo and autograph opportunity, brand new MX leader will be in my possession, and numerous photos of the factory will be posted upon my return.


----------

